# cloning



## harmon1604210 (Sep 11, 2007)

is it possible to clone just the sucker leaves to get another plant


----------



## Bubby (Sep 11, 2007)

This should be in the propagation section..

but no, I've never heard of anyone cloning just the leaves. You need a growth tip.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

There "is" a theoretical way to clone from the cells of a plant. but success I haven't heard of yet. Other plants yes, but not MJ as of yet (at least i haven't heard of it). It's done in like a petri dish or something and a tissue culture not the normal way to clone and very complex and ultra sterile. better to do it the way everyone else here does it.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> cellular cloning
> *Cloning a cell* means to derive a population of cells from a single cell. In the case of unicellular organisms such as bacteria and yeast, this process is remarkably simple and essentially only requires the inoculation of the appropriate medium. However, in the case of cell cultures from higher organisms, cell cloning is an arduous task as these cells will not readily grow in standard media.
> A useful tissue culture technique used to clone distinct lineages of cell lines involves the use of cloning rings (cylinders). According to this technique, a single-cell suspension of cells which have been exposed to a mutagenic agent or drug used to drive selection is plated at high dilution to create isolated colonies; each arising from a single and potentially clonally distinct cell. At an early growth stage when colonies consist of only a few of cells, sterile polystyrene rings (cloning rings), which have been dipped in grease are placed over an individual colony and a small amount of trypsin is added. Cloned cells are collected from inside the ring and transferred to a new vessel for further growth.


----------



## harmon1604210 (Sep 12, 2007)

thank u  my brother said he has done it the reguler way in the past. i myself have never heard of it.as i suspected he is still full of ****. again thank u


----------



## 17yearoldindogrower (Nov 30, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> This should be in the propagation section..
> 
> but no, I've never heard of anyone cloning just the leaves. You need a growth tip.



do you know how to make a clone machine


----------



## goddog (Nov 30, 2007)

ya, go to the 99 cent store get a little shortbread tin with a plastic lid,
go to the nursery and get some peat disks...

stick em under a light, close, for 1-2 weeks...


----------



## jash (Nov 30, 2007)

17yearoldindogrower said:
			
		

> do you know how to make a clone machine


 just look in the DIY section: this is the first i found-im sure you'll find more searching there $35 DIY Cloner- Bubbler Style - Growing Marijuana Forum


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 30, 2007)

:yeahthat: and if you want to shrink it down a bit you can i did it in a shoe box sized plastic box.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 2, 2007)

i use 5 gallon plastic water jug cut it in half fits 6 clones works great.u always run into someone who thinks u can use just the leave to clone,but ive never seen it.and i wouldnt say there isnt a way to do it u just never know.PS


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 2, 2007)

harmon1604210 said:
			
		

> is it possible to clone just the sucker leaves to get another plant



LOL!  We got bored one day and made a cutting out of a fan leaf.  It actually rooted!  But it was just a fan leaf and after two weeks I threw it out since it didn't do anything but live.  

Now I feel bad I killed it.


----------

